# Too late?



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Too late...we tried*

This morning on my drive home from work, I noticed a feral pigeon sqated down listless near the curb.There was a small flock in the middle of the street that moved out of the way. I parked in the supermarket lot and walked over where the injured pigeon was. As I approached it, it limped a few steps and fapped its wings, only to rise a few inches. I took my windbreaker off, and threw it over it.I gently scooped it up and held it as I drove home about a block away. 

My wife and I inspected it but we were unable to find any visible wounds nor any bleeding. There did seem to be a bruise type discoloration on its chest and ruffled about in that area. He was "puffy" and eyes seemed dialated. After a few minutes of getting him warmed up after coming in out of the cool rain, we administerd an electrolyte mix of water in its beak with a dropper. The pigeon sipped it in. We then made him a soft lined box bed and placed it in a warm dark spot in the house. 

As we researched our Pigeon Talk help guides,I was considering calling our vet to see if the avian specialist was in. My wife checked the pigeon and unfortunately she discovered that he had passed away quietly.

It is our theory that it may have been impacted by a large vehical.The side street that I found the hurt pigeon is used by grocery delivery trucks often. 

I was unable to find , at least not in the short time I had this morning to find anything about pigeons being hit by vehicals. 

Does anyone have any suggestions that we might be able to use in case there is a "next time?"


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Victor,

I'm sorry that the bird didn't make it....it was so nice of you and your wife to try to help.
I don't think there was anything more you could have done. I think if the bird was hit by a vehicle, there was probably the possibility of internal injuries that you would have no way of knowing about without a vet visit.
I did a search myself on the site in reference to to pigeons being hit by a vehicle and could not find much about it besides the reference to internal injuries or fractures.

At least the poor little guy passed in peace with you and your family...you can feel good about that.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Victor,

Thank you and your wife so very much for trying to help this bird. If it was a bird hit by a car, there's little you could have done as you can't see what got injured internally. Even if you had gone to the vet for xrays and an exam, the outcome would have likely been the same. Sometimes anti-inflammatory drugs and drugs for shock can help, but these can be a double edged sword and can often do more harm than good .. I think you did the absolute best you could.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sorry he didn't make it but at least he didn't pass alone, you made his final time on this plane comfortable.
Thank you,


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sorry*

Thanks for trying. Sorry about your little bird.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Victor,

Thanks to you & your wife for taking the pigeon home. Instead of dying on the street, you provided a safe, warm & dry environment for him to pass. You made a difference.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor, 

I agree with everyone else here, you did all you could in this case. I also agree with you that it sounds like the bird was probably hit by a car. You did all the right things but it's unfortunate that the bird didn't survive. Thanks for caring and trying, that is all anyone can do.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi vdog,

It doesn't sound as though any better solution could have possibly happened
for this poor pij. Even if it were 911-ed to the ER, there wouldn't have been
enuf time. The kindness and caring you showed this bird were the best gifts
any of us could have given. Thanks for caring and giving comfort to this pij
in its time of need.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thanks*

Hi everyone, yesterday after I went to work, I kept asking myself questions when I had idle moments, "what if...?" and "did I...?" concerning the injured pigeon I found. This morning I drove the same route I found him yesterday, and saw the flock he possibly belonged to flying gracefully in formation just above me.I couldn't help but reflect on yasterdays attempt and wonder, "what if I would have driven him straight to the vet, would it have made a difference? "what if the avian vet was not on duty?" "did I follow proper protocal in attempting to revive him?" 

Just a few moments ago, I read the replies that many good people sent and found comfort in your kind words. Thank you for helping me to understand that we did all we could . I will continue to drive the path to my jobs that share the sky above with the pigeons and will continue to seek those in trouble. Maybe the next one can be saved or at least comforted.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Victor, 


It sound to me like your Bird may have been ill, rather, than that they were hit by a vehicle. Too, many who are hit by vehicles, are already ill and not on the ball.

Usually, vehicle-hit Birds will show some or several of the following - bearing in mind they may be hit from behind, from in front, or from either side or more or less, or from below or above.

One tends to see dislocated or broken Jaws, damage in some way to their Beaks, broken or sprained Wing Thigh or Leg, and possibly missing or ruffled feathers in some area...gashes, cuts, or abrasions and or broken Feathers, depending on what things were in the vehicle's front area when it hit them.

Probably also, in addition to general briusing, these Birds may have internal injuries or concussions of one degree of severity or another which can be quite hard to guess.

Usually, in my experience anyway, they are usually hit from the side, and they bounce off or 'up' from windshields to 'land' or merely hit the ground unconscious, sometimes even fifty feet from point of impact, which depending on the vehicle's windshield angle, they may go mostly 'up' or just bounce off and to the side...and they may break a wing and have a broken or sprained thigh or leg...in addition to whatever else.

One I had some years ago, was hit like that in the street here, landed 35 feet from the street behind the rear tire of my Truck, and laid there unconscious, on his back, for like 6 hours in the Summer Sun and 114 degree hot of day, before I found him. Later, someone teld me thay had seen it happen that morning, and just figured the Bird was dead, which it was not.

Anyway, I found him and long story short, he came to after a little while, and he was an ill Bird as most are, but recovered from his illness and car-hit injuries but with some reduction in one Wing's mobility and speed, so he could not fly well enough to stay up with others once all well and recoverd, but could fly up to a roof or so allright...and I released him amid a private person's outdoor Bird area which had many similar survivers...this was maybe 12 years ago now, and no such place exists here anymore that I know of for margainal flying skill survivors.

Good try Victor...!


Don't worry about what else you coulda done...you did great.

In general, any feral Birds we may get who are ground-Birds or injured, at least here in Las Vegas anyway, tend to be sick Birds also, or, were sick Birds first then got injured.

We do well to check their little vent areas for traces of yellow or leaky poos, and to see if they feel 'light' and so on, which usually means they are and have been ill.

A Healthy Wild Bird is a heavy and 'full' weight Bird unless still very young.


Phil
Las Vegas


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

